# anyone in PA



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone on here is close to me. None of my friends really go in the deep stuff so they all watch me and then talk s*** when i get stuck. Always looking for new people toride with. Seems like moset of you are in TX and LA.:bigok:


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Im in Pa but, on the other side of the state. Im in Philadelphia


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

im in norh west PA.
where exactly do you live?


----------



## tanders (Apr 11, 2010)

I am in state college PA and would be up for a ride sometime. Also go up to clarion once in a while to ride if you remotely near those location


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Im just below pittsburg in canonsburg and always up for going for a ride and meeting some new people if u guy want to try and get something to geather shoot me a pm.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i know clarion.
do you know the warren area?


----------



## tanders (Apr 11, 2010)

My buddy actually live in venus PA and i am kind of familiar with that area and clarion but besides those two places no not really


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

We are in NY but not too far across the state line. We are only a couple hours from Bradford, PA. We are putting on a ride at our place June 19th. I will have more info up on our website soon.


----------

